# Walking a dog after being fixed



## brokendreams490 (Oct 24, 2006)

Hello, So I have decided to adopt a English Setter/Spaniel mixed from my animal shelter. She is about 1 and a half or 2 years old. I wont get to pick her up for a few days because she has to be spayed and checked by a vet,. I was wondering, when will it be okay to walk her. (When I get her will be 1 or 2 days after she has been spayed) and also when will it be okay to bathe her? 

Thank you 

Samantha


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

She shouldn't be bathed until the sutures are removed (or absorbed, if they're the absorable kind), which is usually about two weeks after the spay.

She can be walked as soon as you get her, but I'd avoid any strenuous activity (running, jumping, etc.) until after the sutures are out.


----------



## DogAdvocat (Nov 30, 2006)

I agree with Lorina, but I'd also suggest that you don't let her pull on the leash when walking her. She will just have been intubated and her throat will be a little tender, and it may cause more coughing (which she is likely to do a little of anyway).


----------



## Akita (Dec 22, 2006)

So that's the reason she was coughing when she pulled..I wish I knew that...After Kaya was spayed I was told the same 14 days no serious exercise...Keep the cone on for 10 days.

Well the no exercise lasted 2 days..I tried to keep her quiet and calm...No way...I keep checking and the stitches are intact and the incision is closed and I keep it clean,..Since she rolled around in the dirt.

The cone lasted 4 days and she has not tried to lick or bite the incision, but I keep a very careful eye on her...I know this is against doctors orders but it was impossible to keep her inactive..She was going crazy.

My main concern is not the incision but the work done on the inside..I worry about internal bleed if a stitch comes apart...So far so good..She rolls over on her back and allows me to clean and check also she likes me to scratch where the fur was removed...

I do not recommend anyone else doing this and trust me I am so careful when she starts to exercise I try to keep her calm...


----------



## DogAdvocat (Nov 30, 2006)

The time to watch her the closest is when it really starts to heal. Think of your own wounds. They get itchy then. And vigilance is key, but boy they sure can be quick. I have a dog that recently had surgery and had staples, and I was watching her like a hawk, except for the 2 seconds it took her to rip out a staple and start on the next one. Grrrrrr


----------



## babydolwv (Dec 5, 2006)

yeah i agree on the hard to keep calm i just had my girl spayed 9 days ago...the nite we got her home all was good... but she was just still be sleepy from the anistisha...cause buddy the next more it was like she had no stitches or pains or nothing... our vet said she would be fine as long as she didnt lick it to bad... as all dogs will try to clean there wounds and i must say she has done great about it....9 days and it looks as if its completely healed no redness no nothing, she goes on tuesday to get the stitches removed..... i was gonna give her a bath tomorrow as that would make 10 days which was the actual day they were suppose to get them removed, but they gave her an extra day..... so bathing her is a bad thing??? or would it be ok now??? i havent yet, but she needs one and i dont want to take her in the vets office all stinky....lol and they told me that i could clean her insicion with water and peroxide.....i figured as long as i didnt get the soap on the insicion it would be ok.... since water was something i could clean it with anyway.... shes been itching to take a bath...tries to get in while anyone here is in the bath... she loves playing in the water.... reckon thats the lab in her... ha ha


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

No baths for 10 days (at least don't get the incision wet), and no extra physical activity too. I wouldn't take the dog on anything but a very short walk. They will run around on their owna nd limit their own physical activity, but I would not do anything extra.


----------



## babydolwv (Dec 5, 2006)

well as of the moment she doesnt go on actual walks except around our yard as she isnt finished with her shots yet....but thanks for the reply about no baths... glad i asked before doing it.....she doesnt seem to limit any play we have to make her settle and not jump and all that....i swear u would think she doesnt have any stitches at all... doesnt bother her in the least bit...


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

I had Tysa spayed on December 20th, and she was in no condition to walk for a couple of days. She was still zoned out from the painkillers...LOL. Poor girl couldn't stop staring off into space. I started walking her about a week after, and have to say I will never do that again so soon after having a dog spayed. We didn't do anything other than walk, and she was seperated from all the other dogs in the house, and still was up until a few days ago. After the second walk following her surgery, she ripped her cut open slightly and it was bleeding. I cleaned it up with rubbing alcohol, and had to use the cone (for only the second time since she came home, because she kept trying to get at it herself after the cut opened a bit), and kept her from walks a bit longer. It could very well have just been a one off, something that rarely happens, but I'd never risk it again so soon. I'm just glad it didn't cause any major damage, and it didn't rip open completely. My heart still jumped into my throat at what did happen. 

I walk my dogs daily, and thoroughly enjoy our walks, so don't think I just want give an excuse for not walking my dog...LOL.


----------

